# Sooooo hmmmm Since when is Arc Audio Made in China!



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

Just saw a picture and I was like WTF? Really? Made in China!

I know there have been new laws cracking down on companies to clearly display "Made In China" if the product was. In this picture I see 1 amp that doesn't say where it was made but the other two clearly do.

Guess we can cross Arc audio off the "Made in the USA" list. Engineered maybe...but another company "Made in China".

PS: don't get me wrong...I have nothing wrong with stuff being made in china....just saying I know there was a lot of talk about how hi end stuff wasn't and couldn't be made it china....such as Arc.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

xtremevette said:


> Just saw a picture and I was like WTF? Really? Made in China!
> 
> I know there have been new laws cracking down on companies to clearly display "Made In China" if the product was. In this picture I see 1 amp that doesn't say where it was made but the other two clearly do.
> 
> ...


I was always under the impression that they were Korean built.

China can produce pretty much any quality level you ask them to.

They will keep on mass producing cheap crap, as long as there is a demand for it


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Are you really that surprised? I'm sure even my all American, Florida made amplifiers at least have some foreign parts in them...

Made in America is a selling point.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

the SE is assembled in the US, but I never knew they claimed anything else.


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

I too thought they were at least made in Taiwan, Korea or Japan. I really didn't think China..but hey just like you guys are saying....China can match/put out pretty much any quality. The thing that really gets me is that people think by purchasing something like Arc or JL that the "quality" is so far superior to something like Powerbass or Massive. I dunno, I work at a company where our stuff is produced by the same workers on the same assembly line as top notch name brands only our stuff is way cheaper because ours is not "superior name brand in high demand". This could all be an illusion that one company is far greater then another....I dunno...just a thought.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree that it's pretty much all an "illusion". I just base my purchases off of fuse rating and style. The name and the power it boasts means nothing to me.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Pretty much the standard in electronics for the last 10yrs.

Can't recall the last piece of electronics "Made in America"

Sad that we the consumer don't demand products made on our own shores


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Honestly, ask yourself this question:
How many car audio based companies manufacture amplifiers in North America?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

xtremevette said:


> I too thought they were at least made in Taiwan, Korea or Japan. I really didn't think China..but hey just like you guys are saying....China can match/put out pretty much any quality. The thing that really gets me is that people think by purchasing something like Arc or JL that the "quality" is so far superior to something like Powerbass or Massive. I dunno, I work at a company where our stuff is produced by the same workers on the same assembly line as top notch name brands only our stuff is way cheaper because ours is not "superior name brand in high demand". This could all be an illusion that one company is far greater then another....I dunno...just a thought.


IMHO>If you find that price is right for you, the ARC KS series is a very good choice. I've owed 4 of them and non of them ever gave me any problems and sounded great doing so.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

cajunner said:


> fuse ratings are no sure-fire indicator of actual power draw, much less power output.
> 
> of course, it's easier to reconcile the purchase of a 2KW amp with 3 25A fuses over one with 2 30A ones.
> 
> neither will produce 2KW, but it makes me feel better anyway, lol...


Absolutely


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

It clearly says on all three "made in china".

Sucks that more products are not made in the US, but it all comes down to money and how much of it is needed for production. Much of their choice for outsourcing stems from the US consumer having a never ending need for lower prices, meaning if a company wants to stay open and compete, they have to find ways to cut costs.

If China didn't have the "it's all junk" stereotype due to *most* China built products being exactly that...I don't think it would be as big of a concern. I think China made products are slowly starting to rise out of that stereotype due to companies realizing they still won't sell their product if it is of bad quality, and they are cracking down more on QC.

Personally, I would rather buy local or American....as long as the price isn't ridiculously out of whack from what I'm willing to pay. That's when I weigh price vs. quality and how much the quality will matter for the given product.



xtremevette said:


> I know there have been new laws cracking down on companies to clearly display "Made In China" if the product was. In this picture I see 1 amp that doesn't say where it was made but the other two clearly do.


----------



## lionelc5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Contact AudioControl

Audio Control is still made in America. I used to love their stuff, but with the crosovers and EQs built into modern decks and amps, I dont need them very much aymore. I still use their stuff on occation.


LionelC


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Stop buying stuff made overseas and maybe someone will made things in the US


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

For years we all have used gear that was made on soil other than America. I still have some of my favorite amps that has lasted through the years with no trouble and guess what? Not made in America!

The key factor in all of this is engineering & QC stringency. If you work in any sort of manufacturing facility then you will know that QC has the final say before the product is released. Whether using internal audit systems or third party inspectors it all depends on them doing their job. Trust me.... I've seen more 3rd party inspectors do squat to insure the product is kept within specifications compared to what other measures are used. Wine & dine them enough & most will turn a blind eye... others don't check your work, they simply copy down what the internal auditors checked already without looking to see if the info is falsified. The shock factor..... all that happens right here on American soil as well! Made in "......." truly makes no difference!


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Actually, there is a trend now that the US is getting away from outsourcing because it has got too expensive. A lot of products in the not so distant future will go back to being made in the USA. Atomic amplifiers are now made in the USA again.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Guys just because the machine that makes them is in china doesnt mean they are chinese made. The machine is just a machine and could be anywhere.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep doesn't really matter where it's put together which you hope it's just assembly and not manufacturer of components. Not that all components made in china are bad but many american companys use chinese made components in their products. For example, as a hobby I build race engines using Hot Rods crank shafts a "Made in America" company. They make an excellent product but use a Chinese bearing that will fail under high HP situations. I replace the bearing with a Japanese bearing. Although performance is the same with the chinese bearing, reliaiblity is not.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Guess where most of the parts on a Harley are manufactured...


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

RNBRAD said:


> Yep doesn't really matter where it's put together which you hope it's just assembly and not manufacturer of components. Not that all components made in china are bad but many american companys use chinese made components in their products. For example, as a hobby I build race engines using Hot Rods crank shafts a "Made in America" company. They make an excellent product but use a Chinese bearing that will fail under high HP situations. I replace the bearing with a Japanese bearing. Although performance is the same with the chinese bearing, reliaiblity is not.


Hot rod cranks using chinese bearings? Thats unacceptable.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Umm, UBUY Industrial Inc ? If you look close, you'll see the SE's in there too 



n00bs


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

a simple drive to the local walmart will convince anyone why every ones going over seas  i mean its dirty cheap and people still go nuts when its on sale...

cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap is the root of all the issues...


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> a simple drive to the local walmart will convince anyone why every ones going over seas  i mean its dirty cheap and people still go nuts when its on sale...
> 
> cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap is the root of all the issues...


Walmart is unveiling a made in america campaign.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

What bearing exactly? We're not talking main or rod or thrust bearings, those don't come with the crank. The pilot bearing would be a part of the clutch/transmission assembly. Is it for a 2-stroke?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, they're dirt bike and ATV stuffs.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> What bearing exactly? We're not talking main or rod or thrust bearings, those don't come with the crank. The pilot bearing would be a part of the clutch/transmission assembly. Is it for a 2-stroke?


Yes 2 stroke. All the bearings come with the crank except wrist pin bearings. The bearing in particular is the clutch side main. Crank is completely assembled, trued and then welded. Can only replace mains without major dissasembly. Love these motors though, but builders figure out the weak links of any part or design pretty quick. Just so happens to be the rt main bearing, also made in China. It's the bearing right behind the cross cut gear. 








[/IMG]


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Gotcha. I read it as you build hotrods, not hotrod as the name of an engine or crank. That's what I get for trying to skim quickly. I've never heard of that brand but I've never been into a 2-stroke anything. I used to work with a guy that's in the process of converting an old supercharged (now turbocharged) Allison 12 cylinder into a 2-stroke. Luckily he owns a full CNC shop, that's what he does for a living so he might just pull it off. As far as I know it would be the first 2-stroke Allison. It would still retain the wet sump design no oil/fuel mix. One cylinder and one piston is done. I think I'm going way off topic now.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

That should be interesting for sure. The above motor is finished below, makes about 100hp, so pretty potent for no bigger (420cc) than they are so they are hard on the crank and bearings just to name a few things. Everything has to be built extremely well, so in this case the Chinese parts manifest themselves. Sorry for the hijack. Ok where were we?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

mmm, pressurized two stroke diesel...


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

RNBRAD said:


> Sorry for the hijack. Ok where were we?


Arc amps are from Asia. No big woop.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

That thing sounded cool. I think some of the 1st 2 strokes were diesels, maybe locomotives. I like there simple yet sophisticated design. Performance has to do with exhaust pressures and harmonics of all things. It's about timing of these harmonics at the exact time before the exhaust port is completely closed by the piston. Exhaust height and this harmonic backwave of the exhaust have to be in perfect harmony/timing. The better the timing the more the power. Just really cool stuff.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Wow rnbrad, that quad looks sick. All you need now is some 20's on it.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

benny said:


> Arc amps are from Asia. No big woop.


So are a good majority of drivers. Some excellent, some not so excellent


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

IBcivic said:


> So are a good majority of drivers. Some excellent, some not so excellent


Ed-zachary.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

RNBRAD said:


> That should be interesting for sure. The above motor is finished below, makes about 100hp, so pretty potent for no bigger (420cc) than they are so they are hard on the crank and bearings just to name a few things. Everything has to be built extremely well, so in this case the Chinese parts manifest themselves. Sorry for the hijack. Ok where were we?


One fast ass Banshee I'm sure lol


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Uh oh. I hope they still sound good.


----------



## LR Drvr (Apr 3, 2021)

lionelc5 said:


> Contact AudioControl
> 
> Audio Control is still made in America. I used to love their stuff, but with the crosovers and EQs built into modern decks and amps, I dont need them very much aymore. I still use their stuff on occation.
> 
> ...


They are made in China. I called them recently and asked. Another disappointment like Zapco.


----------



## Destarah (Feb 24, 2019)

I really don't understand why so many people are still surprised that everything is made in China ... everything is made in China, it's been that way for years. Everyone wants stuff for cheap and then complain when companies move manufacturing to make that happen.
My point is made all the more valid given that this thread is 8 years old ...


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Even 60% of Biketronics amplifiers are made in China. And that is one of our forums "Made in America" holdouts. Folks need to drop this subject. But, as @Destarah pointed out this conversation is timeless


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

What is so wrong with wanting to be aware of amps that are made in the USA - and wanting to support those companies that still do - even if only partially?


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

jtrosky said:


> What is so wrong with wanting to be aware of amps that are made in the USA - and wanting to support those companies that still do - even if only partially?


Nothing wrong with it whatsoever. As a matter of fact I prefer to support local businesses even if it does mean higher cost. 

However, some folks get butt hurt when they find out one of their favorite products was produced in China.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Mmats M series are all Made in America in Florida USA.


----------



## magmun (Feb 17, 2021)

xtremevette said:


> Just saw a picture and I was like WTF? Really? Made in China!
> 
> View attachment 41987


I was the same way when I bought a couple DD Audio 6.5" subs. They do seem well built, but it was still a surprise. Lets hope QC did their job.


----------



## magmun (Feb 17, 2021)

Bayboy said:


> For years we all have used gear that was made on soil other than America. I still have some of my favorite amps that has lasted through the years with no trouble and guess what? Not made in America!
> 
> The key factor in all of this is engineering & QC stringency. If you work in any sort of manufacturing facility then you will know that QC has the final say before the product is released. Whether using internal audit systems or third party inspectors it all depends on them doing their job.


I agree. As a cnc machinist I ve been in may situations where I had an occasional part with tight tolerances, say +-.003", and one dimension was off 1 or 2 thousanths. It s always interesting to watch the the shop lead talk to the QC lead.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

JCsAudio said:


> Mmats M series are all Made in America in Florida USA.


Great example of a company that just builds stuff for the love of it. No grand plans of massive growth or global domination. A smaller shop not concerned with pulling massive profit. Just enough to make a living and pull enough profit to keep the business viable.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

magmun said:


> I agree. As a cnc machinist I ve been in may situations where I had an occasional part with tight tolerances, say +-.003", and one dimension was off 1 or 2 thousanths. It s always interesting to watch the the shop lead talk to the QC lead.


Shop lead / production manager vs. QC lead / manager. A continuous battle. Ship it vs. fix it. Which one costs you more in the end?


----------



## magmun (Feb 17, 2021)

Ge0 said:


> Shop lead / production manager vs. QC lead / manager. A continuous battle. Ship it vs. fix it. Which one costs you more in the end?


In the end they both can cost me, though what costs me more is, "fix it". Any machinist has only so many fix it s before the company has enough of that. (No doubt that goes for most jobs). Each fix it gets you closer to the unemployment line unless of course it s fixing someone elses screw up, (which I hate with a passion). Companies love employees that can fix others mistakes, but if one isn t carefull they become a "Mr fix it". On the other side of the coin, if QC ok s a part, it s out of my hands, and it s on them. It doesn t cost me right away, but a bad QC costs the company which in turn can cost me in the end.


----------



## LR Drvr (Apr 3, 2021)

LR Drvr said:


> They are made in China. I called them recently and asked. Another disappointment like Zapco.


I will second that. The Zapco AP series is a joke (and china junk). The test bench reveals the low quality. The older ones were better.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Who are you and why do you keep bringing up old threads to bash Zapco? Hiding your profile......TROLL!!!!!! @JimmyDee @MythosDreamLab


----------

